# Stresstabs Plus ?



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried taking Stresstabs?
I have the orange labelled one.. stresstabs plus..
it has like Vitamins A, B1, B2, B6, B12, C & E, Selenium, Zinc, Folic Acid..
and anyways it's supposed to be good for Stress/anxiety supposedly..
But it's only vitamins..

Has anyone ever taken them?
Did it work at all?


----------



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

Snake oil


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

I tried them once and the high dose of iron made me sick to my stomach. I think they only supplement if you are under a lot of stress and are in need of extra nutrients which might make you low on energy, perhaps because you are not taking care of yourself.

Otherwise, as my husband, a pharmacist would say, if it really worked it would be a prescription and regulated by the FDA.


----------

